# 1937 CWC Western Flyer- Before & After



## Bri-In-RI (May 12, 2014)

Ive been on a bit of a roll with these CWC lately but this is the one that started it all for me. I picked this one up a couple of weeks back from member tanks alot and finally got it presentable enough for pics. Still need the horn-light to be wired in, a drop stand and some better tires but Im happy with it as it stands.


As found by Tom-






The day I brought it home-





All cleaned up-


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 12, 2014)

I'm an Iver Johnson guy , but had one of these  ...wish I would have kept it ...NICE LOOKIN RIDE !!  Thanks for posting .


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2014)

That there bike turned out mighty purty.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 12, 2014)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 12, 2014)

Love that bike you did a great job!!


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 12, 2014)

WOW, I love it to death!!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 12, 2014)

WoW!  Looks great!


----------



## bikiba (May 12, 2014)

Looks great. How'd you do it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2014)

*Great bike....*

And a great cleanup. Well done.


----------

